# USA FBI Penal Clearance



## Tewy (Jun 15, 2009)

Has anyone had to provide FBI clearance for a spouse visa before? I had the state of NY police clearance but apparently this isn't enough. Has anyone done this before?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I had to do it for myself. I got the form from the FBI for fingerprints, filled it out, then took it to the local AU police station with the mailing envelope to send it back to the FBI. 

Then the AU police took my fingerprints on the card and they mailed it from the station directly to the FBI. Make you put something like "for Immigration purposes" on the envelope otherwise they process it a bit slowly.



Tewy said:


> Has anyone had to provide FBI clearance for a spouse visa before? I had the state of NY police clearance but apparently this isn't enough. Has anyone done this before?


----------



## Tewy (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks Amaslam, we are in Melbourne and the central police dept only does fingerprints for the city, the first appointment they can give me is the 19th of November! Does anyone know where in Melbourne I might be able to get fingerprints other than the police?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Tewy:

I just went to my closest police station (just walked in), paid the fee ($40/set of fingerprints) and they did it then and there. Maybe MEL has different rules (I'm in SYD).





Tewy said:


> Thanks Amaslam, we are in Melbourne and the central police dept only does fingerprints for the city, the first appointment they can give me is the 19th of November! Does anyone know where in Melbourne I might be able to get fingerprints other than the police?


----------



## Tewy (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi Amaslam,
just two more quick questions. Did you get two sets of prints - ink and latent? And did you have to organise return postage - if so how? The Australian Goverment pages say you need to organise return post but doesn't tell you how and the FBI page mentions nothing about postage. I am confused!
The cost for the penal clearance is $18....



amaslam said:


> Hi Tewy:
> 
> I just went to my closest police station (just walked in), paid the fee ($40/set of fingerprints) and they did it then and there. Maybe MEL has different rules (I'm in SYD).


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

This was about 6 yrs ago, so I got all the prints needed for the form (it could've been two sets, can't remember anymore). I think the $18 includes the return postage, but it's all by regular mail. If you have any US stamps, you could put in an extra envelope with a bunch of US stamps stuck on and the return address.



Tewy said:


> Hi Amaslam,
> just two more quick questions. Did you get two sets of prints - ink and latent? And did you have to organise return postage - if so how? The Australian Goverment pages say you need to organise return post but doesn't tell you how and the FBI page mentions nothing about postage. I am confused!
> The cost for the penal clearance is $18....


----------



## Apotheosis (Nov 7, 2008)

hi all, I have a similar question. I'm still in the US, going for a 457 (with spouse). Neither of us have any criminal history whatsoever, so is it possible that a criminal history clearance is not required? I've read some conflicting information, even on the Immigration website it says not to get this until it is asked for (not at time of application).


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi:

A PCC is always required (Character requirement) even for Temp visas like the 457.

The reason you should wait until asked is that there is a risk the clearance becomes invalid if the processing takes longer than 6 months or 1 yr. Now with most 457 this is a small risk, but it is a real risk for many other types of visas (PRs without priority).

In the risk they become invalid you would be asked to get a new set.

Character Requirement - Applications & Forms



Apotheosis said:


> hi all, I have a similar question. I'm still in the US, going for a 457 (with spouse). Neither of us have any criminal history whatsoever, so is it possible that a criminal history clearance is not required? I've read some conflicting information, even on the Immigration website it says not to get this until it is asked for (not at time of application).


----------



## Apotheosis (Nov 7, 2008)

ok thanks!


----------



## binney (Jan 6, 2010)

can anyone tell how long the FBI clearance normally takes to get returned we maile ours 11 weeks ago??


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Binney:

When I did mine 6 yrs ago it took nearly 4.5 months, I applied in Jan and got it sometime late Apr/early May.



binney said:


> can anyone tell how long the FBI clearance normally takes to get returned we maile ours 11 weeks ago??


----------



## binney (Jan 6, 2010)

amaslam said:


> Hi Binney:
> 
> When I did mine 6 yrs ago it took nearly 4.5 months, I applied in Jan and got it sometime late Apr/early May.


YIKES - I hope it doesnt take that long!! thanks


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

binney said:


> can anyone tell how long the FBI clearance normally takes to get returned we maile ours 11 weeks ago??


The FBI site says 10-12 weeks.


----------

